# Doors won't stay open.



## timbro (Jul 22, 2007)

After having my drivers side door slam on my leg while cleaning the windshield again  , I have to ask if anyone knows how to make the doors stay open on a HB. Whatever it is in the door that holds it open seems to be worn out. If the car isn't perfectly level, it slams shut when i let go of it. To vacuum out the car, I have to use a bungy cord to hold it open.

Thanks!!

-Tim


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its a spring clip, should be able to pick one up from Nissan or a junkyard.


----------

